# How do I tame my Leopard Gecko



## Sarah14 (Apr 27, 2009)

HELP! I have a new gecko about 4 months old. Rocky seems quite happy - temperature is good, he is eating well etc. but he hates me!
I have read about putting your hand in the viv and letting him get used to it, I have been doing this for 2 weeks now, with no success, and if i try to get any closer to him he hisses and bites me. I cannot get anywhere near him. Has anyone got any suggestions how I can rectify this problem?


----------



## stelibertine (Mar 12, 2009)

It might be an old wives tail but try putting a cloth or something in his tank which has your scent on it just to get him used to it. My leo was similar at first but now she loves being handled.


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

best sucess I have had is to just pick them up, only problem with leos is the risk of them dropping thier tail, but as long as they are young they usualy get used to being picked up pretty quickly, just make sure you pick him up under his front leggs and stay away from his tail.

Although 2 weeks itsnt really enough time, give him a bit more time, how long have you had him?


----------



## reptile0mad (Apr 12, 2009)

just handle him or her for about 5mins every day ,rocky should eventually get used to handling.:2thumb:


----------



## Ebola Infected (Mar 20, 2009)

*give it time...*

hi. i've had my 3 leos for about 4weeks and they are 6weeks old now, last night i got one to come to me and then she (?) walked on my hand/arm several times. it was great. i can't wait 'til they are all cool and relaxed with me. it was awesome !!!!


----------



## Sarah14 (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks for advice everyone.
I have had Rocky for 4 weeks, and he does seem quite settled and in a routine now. The only problem with you suggesting I just pick him up is that whenever I try to, he either bites me or runs straight into his cave so that I can't get near him! If I take the cave out he runs around manically trying to look for an escape route! His bites don't hurt but they make me jump which probably frightens him more!:biteme:


----------



## Lalia (Apr 2, 2009)

don't use you hand to take him out of his viv, bring him outside of his house in one of his hides then once hes out, you can hold him with your hands. they seem to feel less nervous as they are not in their home. its worked with all of mine, so long as you've had him long enough to settle in already


----------



## Pepper Pot (Jul 12, 2008)

Lalia said:


> don't use you hand to take him out of his viv, bring him outside of his house in one of his hides then once hes out, you can hold him with your hands. they seem to feel less nervous as they are not in their home. its worked with all of mine, so long as you've had him long enough to settle in already


This is the technique I use with my corn, works a treat :2thumb:


----------



## Jas (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi Sarah, Leopard geckos are quite skittish when they are young but normally stop hissing when they are about 4 weeks old, so im supprised yours is still doing it but he will soon get used to you and will calm down as he or she gets older. Enjoy.


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

Lizzi is/was exactly the same... i found once she was out she was a little better but still made a high pitch screaming sound occasionally


----------



## Blutblume87 (Feb 25, 2009)

My little leo is the same, he likes to stalk my hand eat my fingers lol:lol2: it does make you hesitate to put your hand in the viv hehe. I've had mine for 3 weeks now, and have been trying to handle him for about a week and half, he let me stroke his back the other day but the next day he decided to hiss and then bite my thumb!

I know how you feel :grouphug:

however this will not put me off, just spend 5 mins a day with him, he will soon get used to you


----------



## sallyconyers (Mar 21, 2008)

If he's come from a shop or breeder they are often not used to being handled or meddling from people, as said previously just pop your hand in and let him get used to you or pick him up in something and handle him abit outside of his territory - as they can be very territorial.
Hope that helps, sally


----------



## Lee92 (Oct 22, 2008)

Lalia said:


> don't use you hand to take him out of his viv, bring him outside of his house in one of his hides then once hes out, you can hold him with your hands. they seem to feel less nervous as they are not in their home. its worked with all of mine, so long as you've had him long enough to settle in already


Yep this is what i did wit my first leo. It seems to suit them better as they decide when to come out of the hide and on to you. It's also less stressful for them as you're not trying to grab them to pick them up. After a while you'll probably find that he'll protest about being put back home rather than coming out!!


----------



## Sarah14 (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi, 
Thanks for all your help everyone. Am pleased to say me and Rocky made friends last night! I took out his cave so he couldn't hide anywhere, and put my hand in. For once he did not immediately bite! and after about 5 mins he was walking over my hand! Did not look particularly comfortable with it but thats good progress. Will try again tonight - love the advice about taking him out of cage, will give it try.


----------



## chris83 (Mar 28, 2009)

Mine hates me but loves the mrs, when she puts her hand in he will run straight onto her, run up her arm and sit on her shoulder and stay there. When i go near him he just runs round the viv in circles lol. Good luck just keep trying you will get there in the end.


----------



## cfcbulldog78 (Apr 24, 2009)

dont hold me to this but i have been told that some reptiles will do that as its there terriotory but as soon as you get them out of there viv they are ok


----------

